# Orchard Grass??



## Tony the tank (Aug 28, 2011)

Well picked up some orchard grass and Timothy Hay?? Well seems he wouldn't touch neither... So I soaked the Orchard Grass and he actually liked it... But still a no go with the Timothy hay...

So is it alright to feed Tony the soaked Orchard grass?? And anyone have any thoughts how to make the Timothy hay more appealing??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laura (Aug 28, 2011)

what age is the tortoise? They dont tend to like dry hay until older. 
Soaking is one trick. or cutting it up in tiny pieces and sprinkling it over damp greens..


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2011)

Laura said everything I wanted to say. And in fewer words too!


----------



## Tony the tank (Aug 28, 2011)

Tony is 9yrs old and 45lbs... He spends 8-10 hrs outside grazing..but preparing for the winter...I would like to get him accustomed to something better than grocery store vegetables...

The orchard grass he took to once it was soaked... But the Timothy grass is a no go.. Tried soaking and mixing with romaine..He smells it and just walks away??

Any thoughts on how to get him more interested in the hay??


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes... hunger.

Keep chopping it up with scissors and sprinkling it on pre-moistened greens. Start with just a little chopped up hay and gradually add more and more to the mix. It might take a couple of weeks for him to get used to the idea and the new taste and texture.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 28, 2011)

I have the same idea as Laura and Tom, just chop it up small and sprinkle in on his favorite foods...


----------



## DeanS (Aug 28, 2011)

When preparing for winter, you'll find that lasagna is the BEST way to feed...and it includes lotsa chopped hay...there are several lasagna links...just do a search and you can pick what works best. BTW...I always include Timothy and they love it!


----------

